
Microsoft’s compiler-level Spectre fix shows how hard it is to solve - panarky
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/microsofts-compiler-level-spectre-fix-shows-how-hard-this-problem-will-be-to-solve/
======
he0001
This seems to suggest that being on cloud in Azure or with any Windows
product, you are still vulnerable to Spectre 2. And if it’s hard to solve here
what’s the recent status on Linux?

